# DIY Archery Simulator



## Ar56903 (Jul 30, 2018)

This is one of the most impressive things I’ve personally seen on this website. Awesome job!


----------



## grug_pubbawup (Jun 6, 2017)

Ar56903 said:


> This is one of the most impressive things I’ve personally seen on this website. Awesome job!


Thanks! It's been an incredibly fun project as well, though frustrating at times for sure. There were quite a few bugs to work out along the way. I've actually been trying to figure out how this would even be possible for several years, but just had some lightbulb moments a year ago so could actually give it a try (learning of this off the shelf sensor was the big one).


----------



## Skyydyyver (Apr 5, 2021)

That is really cool, totally beats bowling in Scheels!


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

This is awesome! Great job


----------



## LostnWoods1 (Apr 21, 2019)

nice!


----------



## grug_pubbawup (Jun 6, 2017)

Forgot to mention in case anyone is wondering. The 98 inch sensor is a diagonal measurement, the max length and width of the target area of the backstop (this could be smaller or vary a bit by how the projector is aligned) is roughly 7ft x 4ft.


----------



## Mjprohoroff (Nov 20, 2009)

Very cool!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorslick (Apr 30, 2021)

Awesome. More brainpower than this ole boy has. Lol


----------



## Kentar (Oct 31, 2020)

Truly impressive! Well done!


----------



## goofyfoot2001 (Aug 1, 2014)

This is what America is all about if anyone asks.


----------



## Skyydyyver (Apr 5, 2021)

You said the software has some video as well as static images. So that means you can shoot at moving targets? 
Also the pic of a target has 10 points on it, so I'm assuming you've programed it to score those. Does it score to animal images or pause the video so you can see it your shot placement?


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Man that’s awesome! Excellent job!


----------



## ironbear60 (Nov 10, 2017)

I am by no means a software developer, but I am a mechanical engineer. I too have been playing around with something similar. I have taken a white tarp on our clubs wall and projecting archery kill shots from you tube. The problem is that I can not get a score, and as we are shooting I can not stop the video at the shot to see the impact at the moment. I like your system a lot better. 

Well done. I will look into this a little deeper to try and improve what I have been doing.


----------



## grug_pubbawup (Jun 6, 2017)

Skyydyyver said:


> You said the software has some video as well as static images. So that means you can shoot at moving targets?
> Also the pic of a target has 10 points on it, so I'm assuming you've programed it to score those. Does it score to animal images or pause the video so you can see it your shot placement?


Yes! I've prepared 25 videos in the software so far, tracking in the vital area on the animal so the software knows where it is and can score a shot. It does pause the video and it shows you where you hit and your score. It will show you the vital area as well if set to, this is controlled by a per shooter setting. Options are: Always, Never, On Impact, or On Pause. On Pause relies on another feature, Pause on best shot, which will pause the video at the best opportunity. My dad has had an on and off thing with target panic so I wrote this feature so he wouldn't have to feel rushed.

Here's a video I put together that shows the video shoot in action:


----------



## grug_pubbawup (Jun 6, 2017)

ironbear60 said:


> I am by no means a software developer, but I am a mechanical engineer. I too have been playing around with something similar. I have taken a white tarp on our clubs wall and projecting archery kill shots from you tube. The problem is that I can not get a score, and as we are shooting I can not stop the video at the shot to see the impact at the moment. I like your system a lot better.
> 
> Well done. I will look into this a little deeper to try and improve what I have been doing.


Good deal! It seems like a few people have tried similar things over the years and the sensor/software part of it always is the challenge. Hopefully this helps clear those obstacles a bit for you. Let me know if you have any questions, happy to help how I can.


----------



## athompson18 (May 12, 2021)

This is epic! This would be a perfect addition to the man cave! How much did that set you back?


----------



## grug_pubbawup (Jun 6, 2017)

athompson18 said:


> This is epic! This would be a perfect addition to the man cave! How much did that set you back?


A man cave with a shooting lane? I'm jealous. How much shooting distance do you have?

All in all the project was around $1600, including the projector and the popup tent. If you already have a projector it will be less. If building inside, no need to use the tent, so that would be more savings. And then I could see the way you rig up the screen and sensor being a bit different for an indoor installation if you were mounting some things to the wall or hanging from the ceiling, you may need to purchase fewer of the structural parts, conduit and connectors, etc.


----------



## Skyydyyver (Apr 5, 2021)

grug_pubbawup said:


> Yes! I've prepared 25 videos in the software so far, tracking in the vital area on the animal so the software knows where it is and can score a shot. It does pause the video and it shows you where you hit and your score. It will show you the vital area as well if set to, this is controlled by a per shooter setting. Options are: Always, Never, On Impact, or On Pause. On Pause relies on another feature, Pause on best shot, which will pause the video at the best opportunity. My dad has had an on and off thing with target panic so I wrote this feature so he wouldn't have to feel rushed.
> 
> Here's a video I put together that shows the video shoot in action:


Dude, that is impressive. Would be fun to play around with it!


----------



## Jayhawk JB (Jun 16, 2020)

That is pretty sweet!.. wish you lived close to me!


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome work! Just out of curiosity I checked and a commercial system is $40,000. Now I’ve gone from impressed to awestruck.


----------



## grug_pubbawup (Jun 6, 2017)

boweng said:


> Awesome work! Just out of curiosity I checked and a commercial system is $40,000. Now I’ve gone from impressed to awestruck.


Thanks!

Though that $40k gets you multiple sensors up and down the shooting lane that track multiple shooters at the same time. However, to me that just isn't worth the $38.5k extra


----------



## Reloader403 (Jun 2, 2019)

100% agree with AR56903

Heres the real question; When will you start selling these?! I dont know that it would be worth your time but man a kit that just requires the frame to be built by the end user and your software...could be huge


----------



## grug_pubbawup (Jun 6, 2017)

Reloader403 said:


> 100% agree with AR56903
> 
> Heres the real question; When will you start selling these?! I dont know that it would be worth your time but man a kit that just requires the frame to be built by the end user and your software...could be huge


Thanks! Something to consider for sure! In the meantime, I've updated the materials list on my website to add specific links to the materials I used. Where I didn't add a link, it's because it is something I already had laying around or something best purchased at a local store. Hopefully that saves you a bit of time if you want to put one of these together without a kit available.


----------



## derekg (Dec 27, 2010)

Great Job, very impressive.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

That's outstanding! It puts a whole new dimension into practice and target shooting. I'm sure you'll get many years of enjoyment out of it as well as your friends.


----------



## grug_pubbawup (Jun 6, 2017)

Posting an update here as my dad was generous enough to let me repurpose half his wood shed so we can keep this rig set up all the time. Now instead of breaking down the tent and carrying the sensor rig in out of the elements, we just pack up the projector and computer when done shooting.

In the process we discovered that more arrows were landing propped up on the sensor because the ground was more level and the projector platform was almost at the same height as the sensor so they would "bridge the gap". This would confused the software and throw off the sensor readings. I was able to make the software better ignore these but we'll probably raise up the sensor as well and move the projector platform to make it less likely.

I also put together a set of small game photos for some squirrel, rabbit, turkey, coyote, fox, and grouse shooting fun.
















Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic job!! That is a sweet system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice work my friend!


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

That is insanely cool.


----------



## tbecker012 (Oct 2, 2019)

That is awesome!


----------



## Sdonx (Sep 19, 2004)

Whats the bow your using.
Wow I am very impressed. How much distance do you need.


----------



## grug_pubbawup (Jun 6, 2017)

Sdonx said:


> Whats the bow your using.
> Wow I am very impressed. How much distance do you need.


Thanks! I'm shooting a Bear BR33, though friends and family have shot this system with many different bows as well.

We normally shoot it at 20 yards. My nieces and nephews normally shoot it at 10 yards. I haven't done much testing at 10 with a higher speed bow, but I think it should work. Though it might mean for more screen wear.


----------



## jlwags.1 (Oct 28, 2008)

This is so sweet!

I have daydreamed about whether it would be possible to do something like this for wing shooting. Your shot shell would "fire" a laser like a bore sight shell onto a video screen and tell you if your lead was right.

At the current price of shells...

John


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

That is next level for sure!


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice for sure.... wish I had one


----------



## Aces11 (Jun 7, 2018)

That is sweet!


----------



## Skylar Standley (Aug 29, 2014)

Well done! I'm looking forward to supporting your project and setting up one for myself when I wrap up some of my other projects. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## grug_pubbawup (Jun 6, 2017)

Skylar Standley said:


> Well done! I'm looking forward to supporting your project and setting up one for myself when I wrap up some of my other projects. Thanks for doing this!


Thanks! Feel free to reach out with any questions as you start setting up! Some exciting updates in progress also.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

grug_pubbawup said:


> Thanks! It's been an incredibly fun project as well, though frustrating at times for sure. There were quite a few bugs to work out along the way. I've actually been trying to figure out how this would even be possible for several years, but just had some lightbulb moments a year ago so could actually give it a try (learning of this off the shelf sensor was the big one).


Right on! Seems many folk over the past couple years have had time to think. Some, like you, really "thunk". Impressive.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

I've shot a system like this back in the day here at a local shop which has been closed many, many years ago...and in AK. I believe it was called Techno-Hunt?? There are some real rubber blunts I've used in the past in the trad market. Rounded head and just slide over a bare shaft. I suppose it wouldn't matter as the HD tarp w/bungee setup absorb all the shock. Again, impressive


----------



## themonarch24 (Sep 3, 2021)

grug_pubbawup said:


> About a year ago I set out to build an archery simulator. My goals were to be as low cost as possible and able to DIY, but still support impact detection and scoring as you would have in a commercial system. Here are a few shots of the end result:
> View attachment 7408406
> 
> View attachment 7408412
> ...


Wow that’s really impressive


----------



## Gmpatrick1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Very Impressive!


----------



## elncalls (9 mo ago)

Very good job! I use to shoot the DART system at a local archery shop back on early 2000's. Always a good time and a nice way to practice during the off season since that range was indoor.


----------

